# yet another alternator question



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

I was planning to upgrade to a maxima alternator since I've noticed things like the headlights dimming when operating the power windows as well as the radio. Also, eventually I hope to have a few more power accessories and figured my car could use the extra juice. After many searches through this forum as well as a look at AZ-ZBUMs alternator swap page I thought I was ready for the job. However, I'm broke and the only maxima alternators I have sitting around the garage are out of '93 maximas (AZ-ZBUMs page says to use '89-92, for fairly obvious reasons now that I looked at it.) My only other option is to use the alternator out of my '85 Z31 Turbo parts car. This alternator is significantly smaller than the stock one in my '85 N/A daily driver! Is that right? I had assumed the Turbo model would have a larger / more powerful alternator given that Nissan put lots of extra power using accessories on the turbo models. 

My question is, can I use this smaller turbo model alternator? It looks like It still mounts up the same, but since I've had problems with lights dimming and etc. I'm concerned that if this alternator actually puts out less juice I will have further problems. I know that there were 2 different alternators used on the Z-31 for these years. One made by Hitachi and one made by Mitsubishi, however I don't see any markings indicating either on any of the alternators I have. 

Any information on this as well as advice concerning possible grounding problems which would cause my lights to dim when putting the windows down would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

All Z31 alts are 70 amps. Physical size should all be the same.

If you can't afford the couple extra dollars for a maxima alt over a stock Z31 alt, you can't afford any of the other upgrades you're talking about either, so don't worry about it.

Seriously. A Maxima alt is about $20 more than a standard Z31 alt. All the upgrades you're talking about cost way more than $20.


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

I wasn't really planning on doing any mods right now as I have absolutely no money. My alternator died due I think to the water which was streaming out of a hole in the 23 year old by-pass hose directly onto it and my Z is my daily driver. So, I'm only doing this out of necessity. Thanks for the help though! I just wanted to make sure all the Z-31 alternators had the same output before I put this one on. It tested good at the local parts store so it should work fine unless it got messed up from sitting for 2 years. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

My parents ended up getting me a '92 Maxima alternator as a belated birthday gift and I put that in using the directions on your alternator swap page. Luckily I had the necessary pulleys from my turbo Z parts car and aside from a few minor problems with hoses breaking due to age everything went smoothly and the car runs great. As far as the smaller alternator I pulled from my turbo car goes, I'm assuming it's not a stock replacement for the car since it looks clearly different from any 300zx alternator I've seen pictured here or anywhere else. At any rate, thanks for the info and thanks again for putting so much time into the AZ-ZBUM page!


----------

